
A Discussion Between Varoufakis and Chomsky at the New York Public Library - taliesinb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIGZVrSAyc
======
gradschool
well worth watching, an astonishing disclosure of what seems to be an assault
on democracy and national sovereignty by EU leaders in collaboration with
unscrupulous bankers

